
Facebook Just Gave 200M Users a Reason to Quit - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulmonckton/2020/05/02/facebook-photo-video-transfer-google-photos-account-quit-reason/#e3d7929672c7
======
recessionproof
Actual summary

> After a successful trial in Ireland, Facebook has now opened up its Data
> Transfer Project (DTP) tool to its 200 million-plus users in the USA and
> Canada. The DTP tool allows users to transfer all of the photos and videos
> they have currently stored on Facebook directly to Google Photos.

Seems like a good feature if you ask me.

